# Worth paying for the repairs?



## Harry Muff (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi all.


I put my 17 year old EF 70-200 2.8L lens in for a repair estimate last week and got the quote today. 




The problems I was having were the autofocus being a bit shaky and indecisive, plus some strange coloured highlights at the end of hairs in bright sunlight. And, of course the usual calibration stuff.


They are saying that they would like to replace the focusing assembly and a couple of smaller parts to clean it and lubricate it properly.




The trouble is the cost of these repairs... Just under £200 ($300)




Now, I can pick up a brand new one for £825 or a 2.8L IS II for £1350 from overseas. 




Is it worth just getting the old girl repaired for a quarter of the cost of a new one?




What would the forum do?




Thanks.




Harry


----------



## tron (Aug 6, 2013)

£200 vs. £825 is too much. It comes to whether you trust this service center. In addition, as it is now I doubt you can sell it for a lot of money too.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 6, 2013)

A good used one in the USA goes for $900-$1200, so why not get it fixed? If you don't want it, send it to me and I'll get it fixed  
http://www.jcolwell.ca/photography/lens$db/Lens$db-v23.pdf


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Aug 6, 2013)

I too would fix the lens, UNLESS, it doesn't meet your needs. My 17-40's Manual focus option stopped working a couple of months ago, but I'll likely sell it as is and mention what it's doing, all-the-while finding a 16-35ii that will better fit my needs for wedding and event photography.

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## rpt (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd get it fixed. Unless you are itching to get the 2.8 IS II...


----------



## Harry Muff (Aug 6, 2013)

Would love to get the MkII, considered the 100-400 too, but they would cost a lot more than £200. And I'll still have a sharp, fast 70-200 for not a lot in comparison. 

So I think I'll just get it serviced. It's with Fixation in London who are very reputable.


----------

